# Ищу ноты А. Шалаева "Молдавеняска"



## Сергей С (4 Фев 2011)

Уважаемые коллеги! Если у кого-нибудь есть эти ноты для дуэта баянистов, вышлите пожалуйста на [email protected] Спасибо!


----------



## MAN (4 Фев 2011)

Это случайно не то, что Вы ищете?
Шалаев "Молдавский танец" (дуэт)


----------



## Сергей С (4 Фев 2011)

ОНО САМОЕ!Спасибо!


----------



## Amarok (27 Дек 2014)

А у кого нибудь может найдутся ноты соло? [email protected]


----------



## redrik_shukhart (29 Дек 2014)

Amarok (27.12.2014, 19:08) писал:


> А у кого нибудь может найдутся ноты соло? [email protected]


Смотрите почту.


----------



## Victord (29 Дек 2014)

redrik_shukhart (29.12.2014, 04:55) писал:


> Смотрите почту.


 Можно на [email protected]
Спасибо


----------



## MAN (29 Дек 2014)

И мне бы хотелось заполучить данную пьесу в варианте для одного баяна.
[email protected]


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (29 Дек 2014)

В какой-то Антологии лежит (в одной из первых, но в какой точно не помню). 
Обратите только внимание, что оригинал (для дуэта) в Es-moll, a соло (скорее всего, тоже авторское переложение) - в C-moll


----------



## vev (30 Дек 2014)

*Молдовеняска - Шалаев*


----------



## magirion (4 Июл 2015)

Молдовеняска для этой мелодии ищу ноты или цифры для гармони 25/25


----------

